# Minnkota trolling motor us2



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Do any of you guys us the built in us2 on the trolling motor to run your fish finder.if so how do you like it.was going to put helix 7 gps unit up front.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a transom mounted transducer for the unit at the helm and use the US2 on the trolling motor on the unit in the bow. They both work very well and I can't really tell any difference between them.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

What fish finder you run on the bow with your us2


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Humminbird 858c. If you get the correct cable you can run any unit you want.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I use my us2 on my bow mount fish finder. It's nice to have those readings right under you when you are fishing. Find a big school and you can drop a marker or waypoint right on top if them. 
Just want to point out that you can only use the sonar imaging on your fish finder through the us2. If you want to use use the other imaging, DI, SI, you will have to get the trolling motor transducer to use it from the bow.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks I've never used us2 transducer.but I'm getting a terrova trolling motor.did not know to get us2 or not.now don't know to get 12 volt or 24 volt system.have room for 2 battery but everything I need is a extra 400.00.some guys say us 12 volt and run 2 battery to get 2 times the run time. Now I'm confused


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jim8861 said:


> Thanks I've never used us2 transducer.but I'm getting a terrova trolling motor.did not know to get us2 or not.now don't know to get 12 volt or 24 volt system.have room for 2 battery but everything I need is a extra 400.00.some guys say us 12 volt and run 2 battery to get 2 times the run time. Now I'm confused


I don't know what size boat you have, but if you've got a larger 17-20 ft boat I would definitely go with the 24v for the high 80-112 lb thrust. I have the Maxxum 80 and have yet to run the batteries down on a day of fishing. 55 lb is as high as you can go on a 12v system. Nothing can be more aggravating than running out of juice while you're fishing.


----------

